

How Couchbase helped OMGPOP break all the records with Draw Something - swannodette
http://blog.couchbase.com/how-couchbase-helped-omgpop-break-all-records-draw-something

======
dorkitude
Couchbase is awesome. Not sure why we don't hear it more frequently when
talking NoSQL -- it's a natural fit for massive client-server games.

------
showtime
Couchbase Server is a great solution for all mobile applications because the
scaling and the schemaless database.

